# popup mit scrollbalken ?



## C4T (16. Juni 2003)

hi

hab hier das forum mal durchgesucht nach dem thema popup mit scrollbalken.
habe z.b. vom dunsti ein tut gefunden.
funktioniert bei mir leider nicht.
weis nicht was falsch ist.

will ein popup öffnen, nachdem man auf einen textlink klickt.
das klappt soweit. allerdings erscheint dann kein scrollbalken im popup.

frage:
muss ich die angaben in der popup html datei machen, damit ein scrollbalken entsteht, oder kommen die info's in die erste html datei ?

hier ist mal mein code der nicht ganz klappt ( also ergeneriert keinen scrollbalken im popup ).
vielleicht kann mir jemand nen kleinen tipp geben.
tnx


```
<script type="text/javascript">
function fenster(url) {
    window.open(url, "popup1", "width=800,height=500", scrollbar="yes");
}
</script>
<a href="#" onClick="fenster('testpopup.html')">popup please</a>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2003)

Hi C4T,

das Problem ist
1) das du den 3ten Parameter schon nach height abschliest, was imo falsch ist... und
2) heißt es "scrollbars" 

follgendes sollte also klappen:

```
function fenster(url) {
    window.open(url, "popup1", "width=800,height=500, scrollbars=yes");
}
```

ciao


----------



## C4T (16. Juni 2003)

achsoooooooooooooooo, das muss ich innerhalb der grössenangaben einbetten .. wusste ich nicht. dachte man kann das getrennt angeben.
und wieder was gelernt.
vielen dank für deine hilfe !

gruss
c4t

::EDIT

komisch, geht trotzdem nicht. popup kommt zwar, aber kein scrollbalken. hab nen ultralangen text drin, aber leider keinen scrollbalken. habe deinen code direkt übernommen.
komisch...

:: NOCHMAL EDIT 

ok, es geht. ich habe mehrere scripte in meiner html datei und habe nur bei der ersten diese scrollbars angabe gemacht und bei den anderen nicht. deshalb hat er keine generiert.
wie isses eigentlich wenn ich nur ein popup mit bars haben will und die anderen nicht ?


----------



## Fabian H (16. Juni 2003)

1. 2 Sachen:


> achsoooooooooooooooo, das muss ich innerhalb der grössenangaben einbetten .. wusste ich nicht.


1.1. Ein o reicht!
1.2. Es sind nicht die Größenangaben, innerhalb denen die Scrollbars gesetzt werden, es sind die Attribute, oder Eigenschaften.

2. (Hoffentlich) die Lösung:
Füge in dem Dokument, dass du per Popup öffnest im Body-Tag noch folgendes ein:

```
<body style="overflow:auto;">
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Nuinmundo _
> *
> 2. (Hoffentlich) die Lösung:
> Füge in dem Dokument, dass du per Popup öffnest im Body-Tag noch folgendes ein:
> ...


Wenn overflow:auto so implementiert wäre wie man es sich erhoffen könnte wäre dies natürlich die elegantereste Methode... jedoch zeigen einige Browser trotz Overflow Auto die "dummybalken" an - also Balken ohne die Balken zum Scrollen (weis nicht wie ich´s anders sagen soll)

Vorerst würde ich dir empfehlen die JS Funktion zu erweitern - in etwa so:

```
<html>
<head>
<script type="text/javascript">
function fenster(url,width,height,scrolling) {
    window.open(url, "popup1", 'width='+width+',height='+height+',scrollbars='+scrolling);
}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="fenster('http://www.heise.de','800','500','yes')">popup please with bars</a><br>
<a href="#" onClick="fenster('http://www.tutorials.de','800','500','no')">popup please without bars</a>
</body>
</html>
```
Jetzt wird der Funktion beim Aufruf nicht nur die Url übergeben, sondern auch die Breite, die Höhe und "yes" oder "no" jenachdem ob Bars erwünscht sind oder nicht...

bye

// edit: ich schreib jetzt dann bald das Ultimative Popup Script - ein für alle mal


----------



## C4T (16. Juni 2003)

@Nuinmundo
hat leider nicht so richtig geklappt  trotzdem danke

@crono
cool, das ist mal wirklich ausführlich. genau das problem hatte ich z.b. auch. die sache mit den "dummybalken".
werde deine version gleich mal ausprobieren.
thanks !!!


----------

